# AMNS or AMNPS for the MES 30?



## mutterback (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi all, I just bought an MES 30 Digital today and have been looking at the amazenproducts.com website to buy one of their products. I get that the AMNS uses sawdust and that the AMNPS can smoke pellets or sawdust. I mostly, if not entirely, want to use this for cold smoking. Not sure yet if I'll want to use it for hot smoking, but it makes sense to me to buy the AMNPS just in case, however I'm wondering if there's a downside to this one while cold smoking sawdust. Not sure what the point would be to get the AMNS otherwise. I'm also wondering how people use these other than cold smoking and why. Do people use them instead of their smoker's wood trays or in addition to for extra smoke. Just trying to figure it all out! Thanks


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2014)

mutterback said:


> Hi all, I just bought an MES 30 Digital today and have been looking at the amazenproducts.com website to buy one of their products. I get that the AMNS uses sawdust and that the AMNPS can smoke pellets or sawdust. I mostly, if not entirely, want to use this for cold smoking. Not sure yet if I'll want to use it for hot smoking, but it makes sense to me to buy the AMNPS just in case, however I'm wondering if there's a downside to this one while cold smoking sawdust. Not sure what the point would be to get the AMNS otherwise. I'm also wondering how people use these other than cold smoking and why. Do people use them instead of their smoker's wood trays or in addition to for extra smoke. Just trying to figure it all out! Thanks


I believe you can use Dust or Pellets in the AMNPS . The reason most people use them are, the extended amount of time you get by filling the tray. Verses feeding the pellets every 1/2 Hr.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Nov 22, 2014)

I use my AMNPS for hot smokes too and I have a Smokin-It #2 electric smoker. The smoke is more consistent, IMO,  using the pellets and I feel I have more control over the level of smoke and the amount of time I smoke. I think you will be surprised to find that you may use your AMNPS for hot smokes a good bit if not always once you use it.


----------



## mutterback (Nov 22, 2014)

Makes sense to me! I think I'll go that route. Does the AMNPS work well for cold smokes as well?


----------



## litterbug (Nov 22, 2014)

mutterback said:


> Makes sense to me! I think I'll go that route. Does the AMNPS work well for cold smokes as well?





Yes


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2014)

mutterback said:


> Makes sense to me! I think I'll go that route. Does the AMNPS work well for cold smokes as well?


I've done Cheese in my MES40 with it


----------



## mutterback (Nov 22, 2014)

Sold, thanks for the input!


----------

